# Fundamentals - Where do I start?



## GeorgiePorgie (Oct 7, 2015)

Hi, I'm new to road biking. Interested in endurance training for amateur motocross.

I am 5'11" 160 lbs. I feel like I could lean out to 145lb as I have chicken legs. Atleast that is my goal, to cut to 145 lb.

Just bought a 56 cm Felt Z100 entry level bike. I have vittoria shoes and shimano clip-in pedals. I have been fitted to my bike by the bike shop.

Would anyone have tips for proper body mechanics, and what I should be doing from day 1 on the bike to be sure I don't develop bad habits?


----------



## pedalbiker (Nov 23, 2014)

Just ride. 

In the beginning, that's really all there is to do. After you've done a couple of weeks of riding and gotten used to everything, look for a group ride. That'll be the quickest and most effective (ideally) way to get up to speed on lots of specific things you can work on.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

Yup... just ride. Start with a modest distance/speed. Whatever it comfortable. Then work your way up from there. Don't make drastic increases in distance.
Things you may start to notice are neck pain, shoulder pain, knee pain, wrist pain. Some of it is just getting use to riding. Some is from improper fit and/or poor form. 

You'll probably get a$$ pains too. You have cycling shorty... right? Even with cycling shorts you'll probably still get some discomfort at first. That's why you don't want to start out gung ho with lots of miles.

Practice getting in/out of your pedals. Ride slow around the neighborhood or a parking lot and just practice clipping in and out. Start and stop over and over. It'll become second nature. You want to be able to do it without looking. Also practice starting stopping with each foot. There will come a time when you'll have to and if you're not experienced you'll probably fall over.

Don't lock your elbows while riding. Keep them bent and flexy. Locked elbows transmit shocks/vibrations through your arms into your shoulders and neck. Leading to neck pain/discomfort.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

FWIW: In motocross, I found muscular endurance rather than aerobic endurance to the be the limiting factor. Cycling is certainly good exercise, but for motocross, I found the best exercise to be more motocross.


----------



## Rashadabd (Sep 17, 2011)

There are a number of good youtube videos and articles out there on improving/establishing your pedal stroke, learning how to ride with a group, etc. Global Cycling Network (GCN) is constantly putting out videos like that and I recommend taking a look at those and some of the stuff on bicycling.com. At then end of the day though, these guys are right, you will learn tons a lot faster by just riding with some experienced folks regularly.


----------

